

Cloud Haskell on Raspberry Pi - dons
http://alenribic.com/writings/post/raspberry-pi-in-a-haskell-cloud

======
dons
Another idea: port HaLVM and get a Haskell baremetal OS - with native threads,
GC, type safety, instant boot - <https://github.com/GaloisInc/HaLVM>

~~~
dbaupp
halvm.org seems to be down (<http://isitup.org/halvm.org>). However, there is
a summary here[1] and the source is on GitHub[2].

[1]: <http://corp.galois.com/halvm/> [2]: <https://github.com/GaloisInc/HaLVM>

~~~
dons
Ah yes, it has moved to github now

------
justinsharpe
That's an interesting use case for Raspberry Pi. My team loves to play around
with them. In fact we are about to launch an Open Source OS for it (the
current Raspbian OS is weak at best). We're also testing various serially
chained variations as well.

Bottom-line. It's really cool to see what this little thing is doing as far as
innovation in the market.

~~~
ch
I'm interested in hearing more about this RPi OS. Would you mind sharing? So
as not to take the thread too far off course: my email is in my profile.

